
The US Department of Energy Launches $32 Million Scientific Computing Cloud - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/10/15/the-us-department-of-energy-launches-32-million-scientific-computing-cloud/
======
nearestneighbor
Saying "launches" is a bit premature.

~~~
rizzn
When half of your initiative involves reading the man pages for Amazon and
Google's public cloud programs, I say it's pretty easy to call that a
"launch." :-)

In seriousness, though, the _program_ launched today, not the cloud computers.
Government launches are much different than biz launches.

------
redorb
awesome, cause the gov is really efficient </sarcasm >

